# Avoiding faux pas



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 29, 2019)

After the New Year, the secretary of the lodge I contacted is starting the official steps for my initiation.

I was wondering whether any of you has some interesting anecdotes about their very beginning as a freemason that you'd like to share.

Talking from your own experience, is there anything that you would advise me to (not) do in those early days?


----------



## Brother RG (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't get anxious, just enjoy the process. Every jurisdiction is different, not sure how long the road will be for you but just enjoy the process.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 30, 2019)

The secretary should have informed you regarding the dress code. If he didn't, reach out and ask.

As for the things not to do:

Read the ritual on line. It may vary greatly from the ritual practiced in your jurisdiction and will only confuse you.
Forget underwear
Get arrested
Skydive


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 30, 2019)

I've avoided reading the rituals.
I've heard about making sure to wear clean underwear.
Never got arrested.

I've never felt the urge, but why not skydive?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 30, 2019)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> I've avoided reading the rituals.
> I heard about making sure to wear clean underwear.
> Never got arrested.
> 
> I've never felt the urge, but why not skydive?


You want to make it to your initiation!


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 30, 2019)

Brother_Steve said:


> The secretary should have informed you regarding the dress code. If he didn't, reach out and ask.
> 
> As for the things not to do:
> 
> ...


Underwear isn’t relevant in Belgian ritual.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 31, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Underwear isn’t relevant in Belgian ritual.



Oh, does it make any difference that the Lodge is under the supervision of the Grand Lodge of Scotland?

Not that I wouldn't wear clean underwear : )


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 31, 2019)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> Oh, does it make any difference that the Lodge is under the supervision of the Grand Lodge of Scotland?
> 
> Not that I wouldn't wear clean underwear : )


Nope. That’s an American thing.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 31, 2019)

Oh I see. Well, clean underwear any way : )


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 31, 2019)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> Oh I see. Well, clean underwear any way : )


A rule to live by.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 1, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Nope. That’s an American thing.


Do they have actual private dressing rooms or do they utilize the clothing being worn by the candidate?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 1, 2020)

Brother_Steve said:


> Do they have actual private dressing rooms or do they utilize the clothing being worn by the candidate?


In the UK and European Lodges of which I’m aware, they use the candidates clothing.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 1, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> In the UK and European Lodges of which I’m aware, they use the candidates clothing.


I must say, I quite like this American custom. It's symbolically rather meaningful.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 1, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> I must say, I quite like this American custom. It's symbolically rather meaningful.


Not all US GLs use the custom, and the symbolism is contained in both forms of ritual.


----------



## David612 (Jan 1, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Underwear isn’t relevant in Belgian ritual.


I haven’t known underwear to ever be relevant to any ritual.. well Masonic ritual anyway.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 1, 2020)

I went through an Army initiation at 18 where it became quickly clear to me that I took the right decision by wearing clean underwear that night.

But that's another story ...


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 1, 2020)

David612 said:


> I haven’t known underwear to ever be relevant to any ritual.. well Masonic ritual anyway.



New Jersey: 

You get changed into a uniform in front of the Sr and Jr Masters of Ceremony. Going commando is not recommended. That and a reference to Bill Cosby's old comedy sketch is mostly what it's about. If we have multiple candidates, they change together. My particular lodge does not have changing stalls.


----------



## David612 (Jan 1, 2020)

Lol why and is it part of your actual ritual or just how things have been done there?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 1, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> I went through an Army initiation at 18 where it became quickly clear to me that I took the right decision by wearing clean underwear that night.
> 
> But that's another story ...


Yup. Navy too.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 2, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Yup. Navy too.


equator crossing?


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 2, 2020)

At a recent degree in my (Scottish) lodge a senior brother present noted that the only advice his father (also a Freemason) had given him before his Initiation was 'Make sure you've washed your feet!"

Also a rule to live by!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 3, 2020)

Brother_Steve said:


> You want to make it to your initiation!



In general skydiving is safer than actually flying. Of course, I prefer to pack my own parachute.


----------



## John Musselwhite (Jan 4, 2020)

David612 said:


> I haven’t known underwear to ever be relevant to any ritual.. well Masonic ritual anyway.



I wondered myself when told I should wear clean underwear and not anything with hearts, happy faces or other comical things on them. At my raising, when I passed the West, the tie on my pants came loose and I found myself with my pants around my ankles! The occasion may have been solemn, but it got a good laugh from the brethren!


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 4, 2020)

John Musselwhite said:


> the tie on my pants came loose and I found myself with my pants around my ankles!



That must have broken the ice : )


----------



## Number4 (Jan 4, 2020)

When I was raised my dues card arrived from GL and they had my name bass ackwards!  As they were also preparing a proficiency certificate for my MM catechism I picked up the phone and call GL to advise them of the mistake....

Big Mistake.  Grand Lodge of VA is like the Kremlin and the least contact you have with them the safer you be: at the next stated I was summoned the the east, presented with my new, amended dues card "and in the most friendly manner, admonished of my error"...............


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh my! But what should you have done to get the error corrected? I take for granted that you were polite when you called them. Did they tell you what the right protocol should have been? Should you have gone through the Secretary of your Lodge?


----------



## Keith C (Jan 7, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> Oh my! But what should you have done to get the error corrected? I take for granted that you were polite when you called them. Did they tell you what the right protocol should have been? Should you have gone through the Secretary of your Lodge?



You should DEFINITELY go through the Secretary of your Lodge!


----------



## Keith C (Jan 7, 2020)

In PA the Candidates change from the clothing they are wearing into specific clothing used for the ritual.  This takes place in a room within the outer door but with its own door to the Lodge Room called, of all things, "The preparing room!"  This takes place in the presence of a guide appointed by the WM.  If more than one Degree is taking place in an evening the candidate done with the first part of the ritual will be changing back into his clothes while the 2nd candidate is getting ready.  So, yeah, wear clean underwear, avoid a "man thong" and don't go commando!


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 7, 2020)

Keith C said:


> avoid a "man thong"



Also a rule to live by : )


----------

